# what's a cheap....



## tancowgirl2000 (Jul 20, 2004)

I'd like to start eating more fish.  Thing is is that Dh will NOT eat it.  Hell I don't even know if he'll let me cook it in the house.  But I want to start getting heathier,  and what better way than with fish.  So other thatn going out and catching my own...I do like fishing, I just don't wnat to do it all the time....what's a good cheap fish to buy at the store?


----------



## Raine (Jul 20, 2004)

I'd suggest just getting whatever is on sale.  If it is cheap all the time, it won't  be for long once everybody starts buying it.

Or so far that is what has happened with all the fish we have starting buying.


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Jul 20, 2004)

k then what about flavor wise....I dont want something thats going to taste like dirt....any suggestions?


----------



## Jermosh (Jul 20, 2004)

Tilapia is a good fish that is fairly cheap and has great taste. Its farmed raised and is raised in refurbished dairy farms sometimes. It used to be called St. Peters fish, and it is thought it is the same biblical fish in the story of feeding the masses on the hill.

Stay away from Polluck though, or whiting. They are tastless sawdust for the most part.


----------



## Raine (Jul 20, 2004)

Tilapia is good. We also like grouper, flounder, perch, salmon. 

Why doesn't your husband like fish?


----------



## ironchef (Jul 20, 2004)

swordfish or marlin is usually pretty affordable as well, and it doesn't have a strong fishy smell or flavor. you can pretty much pair swordfish with almost any type of sauce, and it will stand up to it.

the best thing is to tell the fishmonger what price range you're looking at, and ask him what's the freshest and best quality fish available that he has in your price range.


----------



## Alix (Jul 20, 2004)

Tanis...sole is cheap these days and cod is always good. My kids will eat it if I brush garlic butter on the filets while they are still frozen (it hardens up immediately) and then toss em in the oven to bake. Butter gets a chance to soak in that way. Mmmmmmmmm. 

Another good way is to mix equal parts of parmesan and bread crumbs. Sprinkle liberally on your filets, and then drizzle olive oil over it to set the coating...delish!

Let me know if hubby will eat either of those, my kids are PICKY eaters but I can get em to eat this stuff. Good Luck.


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 21, 2004)

I got a good deal on tuna steaks recently.  All I did was coat them with a little liquid smoke and bake them.  They turned out great!  They were almost like eating a beef steak.  Not a real fishy flavor.

 Barbara


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Jul 21, 2004)

OMG!!!!  HIM EAT FISH!!  You got to be kidding!  He hates the smell, , the looks, ,everything about them....they are slimy hea says!  Maybe if it was just cooked right he'd be good with it.  He wont even eat SMOKED fish and that aint anywhere NEAR slimy!  Same with mushrooms...their slimy he says.....men!

I thought cod had a different taste.....wonder if the garlic will do any justice to my taste buds.  I will have a look this weekend while I am shopping.  He'll protest at me buying it but whatever....

Hey, once its cooked is there anyway to preserve it for a quick snack like on crackers or something?  Does any of you have a recipe for this?

Thanks to ALL of you for answering  my plea!!!


----------



## Raine (Jul 21, 2004)

Well it's not slimy or smells after it is cooked.

We grill it, stuff it, broil it, fry it....all good.

He needs to try it, it may surprise him.


----------



## Raine (Jul 21, 2004)

We eat this all the time and it is great.


Pecan Crusted Tilapia

Points: 9

Serves: 4



1/2 c. dry breadcrumbs

2 tbsp finely chopped pecans

1/2 tsp salt

1/4 tsp garlic powder

1/4 tsp black pepper

1/2 c low-fat buttermilk

1/2 tsp hot sauce

3 tbsp all-purpose flour

4 (6-ounce) tilaipa or snapper fillets

1 tbsp vegetable oil

4 lemon wedges



Combine first 5 ingredients in a shallow dish.  Combine buttermilk and hot sauce in a medium bowl; place flour in a shallow dish.  Dredge 1 fillet in flour.  Dip in buttermilk mixture; dredge in breadcrumb mixture.  Repeat procedure with remaining fillets, flour, buttermilk mixture, and breadcrumb mixture.

Heat 1 1/2 tsp of oil in a large nonstick skillet over medium high heat.  Add 2 fillets; cook 3 minutes on each side or until fish flakes easily when tested with a fork.  Repeat procedure with remaining oil and fillets.  Serve with lemon wedges.

Calories: 302, Fat 9.1g. Protein 38.4g, Carbohydrates 14.2g, Fiber 0.9g, Cholesterol 64mg, Iron 1.3mg, Sodium 530mg, Calcium 98mg


----------



## Raine (Jul 21, 2004)

Pecan Crusted Trout
4 servings

2 rainbow trout, butterflied
1/3 cup pecan pieces
3 tablespoons flour
1 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon ground black pepper
3 tablespoons butter, divided
2 tablespoons olive oil
1 lemon
3 tablespoons dry white wine

1. Trim and discard heads and tails from trout. Cut trout in half lengthwise down the center to make 4 fillets. Cut lemon in half lengthwise and trim ends, then cut crosswise into 1/8-inch thick slices.
2. Combine pecans, flour, salt and pepper in a shallow pan or plate. Dredge fillets in flour mixture and press pecan pieces into skinless sides of fish. Shake gently to remove excess.
3. Heat 1 tablespoon each butter and oil in a 12-inch non-stick skillet over medium-high heat. Place 2 fillets in skillet, skinless side down; pan fry 2 minutes per side. Remove to a plate and tent loosely with foil to keep warm. Add another 1 tablespoon each butter and oil to skillet; pan fry remaining 2 fillets and remove from skillet.
4. Melt remaining 1 tablespoon butter in same skillet; add wine and lemon slices. Scrape and stir in any loose bits from bottom of skillet. Reduce heat to medium and boil 1 minute, stirring constantly. Season to taste with salt and pepper. Pour sauce with lemon slices over fillets. Serve immediately. 

Nutrition Facts: 321 calories 22g total fat 73mg cholesterol; 526mg sodium; 9g carbohydrate; 2g fiber; 21g protein 

Serve Pecan-Crusted Trout with Long Grain & Wild Rice Pilaf and Steamed Yellow Squash.


----------



## Bangbang (Aug 13, 2004)

I agree with the Tilapia suggestion but you can get Catfish cheap too. I buy the fresh "nuggets". Just get your fish from a reliable fish monger and smell the fish. If it smells "fishy" its no good. Dip in seasoned corn meal and fry in oil. My Harlot Wife just seasons them with Lemon Pepper and fries them in butter. No breading. Pretty good.


----------



## LMJ (Aug 18, 2004)

Cripes, I can't believe I missed this thread. 

Whiting. Good stuff, cheap if you buy it in a bag, frozen. Very mild, light, inoffensive flavor, responds well to simple seasonings.

Personally, I think I'm gonna start fishing weekly when the weather's good. Anyone know a good recipe for largemouth bass?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Aug 18, 2004)

Nope.... I only have a great recipe for a small mouth bass.  :roll:


----------



## LMJ (Aug 19, 2004)

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Nope.... I only have a great recipe for a small mouth bass.  :roll:



Uh, that works too.


----------



## Robt (Aug 28, 2004)

If this man has all these preconceptions about fish, you'll never change him.  But if you want to try:

Set up a friend to serve something like a summer green salad with a strong dressing and lots of really good CANNED Tuna in it.

Try a fettuccine with an Alfrado Sauce with a good smoked salmon in it- NOT Heavy.

Take him in a situation where he can't bow out,  to a place or person who knows how to properly sear a loin of Tuna, and serv it with something like a wasabi / sesame dip.

If the clod wants to remain ignorant after that,  buy him some Oscar Meyer wieners and eat without him.

Slimmy, I wonder if he has ever had over cooked Okra...

good luck


----------



## GB (Aug 28, 2004)

I would stick with the white flaky fishes that others have mentioned like tilapia, haddock, cod, etc. These types of fish have a mild flavor that go very well with butter, garlic, lemon, parsley, and lots of other great flavors. 

I like salmon, but for people who do not like the fishy smell, taste etc. salmon would not be one they would want to start with. It is a very oily fish and therefore has a stronger smell/taste than something like tilapia.

As far as fish that is inexpensive, well that can and does change from week to week. Just about any white flaky fish can be used interchangeably. Go to the store see what the prices are. If haddock is $2 more than cod then go for the cod. 

I used to be very intimidated to cook fish, but one day I just jumped right in and tried. It was just as easy (actually easier) than cooking a meat dish. Give it a shot. You will not be sorry


----------



## amber (Aug 28, 2004)

tancowgirl2000 said:
			
		

> I'd like to start eating more fish.  Thing is is that Dh will NOT eat it.  Hell I don't even know if he'll let me cook it in the house.  But I want to start getting heathier,  and what better way than with fish.  So other thatn going out and catching my own...I do like fishing, I just don't wnat to do it all the time....what's a good cheap fish to buy at the store?



I've got the same problem with my husband, he cant stand fish, so when I make fish, I make him pork chops rather than argue about it  
It's best to just buy whatever is on sale.  I dont like any previously frozen fish cause it tastes fishy and watery.  My favorites are salmon, haddock, cod, sole, flounder.  I also love shrimp, sea scallops, lobster, crab.  If your daring, you might want to try squid (calamari), you slice them into rings, dip them in tempura or fish batter, fry them in oil til golden, and eat with a marinara dipping sauce mmmmm so good.


----------



## Raine (Aug 29, 2004)

Tilapia Fillets with Mustard-Pecan Topping

Delicious tilapia is enhanced with a tasty Dijon topping, made with mayonnaise, Dijon mustard, and chopped pecans.  
INGREDIENTS:

1/2 cup mayonnaise
1/4 cup brown mustard, such as French's Bold 'n Spicy
1 pound tilapia fillets, if frozen, thaw
1/4 cup chopped pecans, finely chopped
PREPARATION:

Lightly butter a large, shallow baking pan, such as a jelly roll pan. In a small bowl, combine mayonnaise, and mustard. 
Using paper towels, pat fish lightly to dry. Arrange fish fillets in prepared baking dish. 
Spread mayonnaise mixture over each fillet. Sprinkle each fillet with chopped pecans; press down gently. 
Bake in a preheated 350° oven for 12 to 15 minutes, until fish flakes easily with a fork. 
Use 2 to 3 fillets per person, or 4 to 6 ounces. Serve with broccoli and tomato slices. Tilapia recipe makes 4 servings.


----------



## Raine (Aug 29, 2004)

Broiled Tilapia

1 1/2 pounds frozen tilapia, thawed 
1 teaspoon garlic powder 
1/4 cup melted butter 
1/4 cup lemon juice 
1/4 cup soy sauce 
paprika 
Place tilapia fillets in a shallow dish; sprinkle with garlic powder. Combine melted butter, lemon juice, and soy sauce; pour over tilapia then turn to coat. Let stand for 10 minutes. Place fish on broiler pan then broil about 4 inches from heat for about 5 minutes on each side, or until fish flakes easily with a fork. Sprinkle with paprika.
Tilapia recipe serves 4.


----------



## auntdot (Sep 6, 2004)

Tancowgirl, have a similar problem, just reverse the sexes.

My wife will eat shrimp, crab, lobster, scallops, and, go figure, whole cooked fish in Chinese restaurants.

So going to a seafood restaurant is no problem for us.

Where we live we have no access to a fish monger, so everything is usually in plastic wrap in the supermarket.

And looks like it has been dead a long time.

Grew up in NYC many years ago and there would be all sorts of very fresh fish available, particularly on Fridays (yes, those were the days when Catholics were forbidden to eat meat on Friday, and so the stores abounded with fresh fish at the end of the week).

And someone in the neighborhood was always going deep sea fishing and when they (or we) came back with an excess, it was given to the neighbors.

My mom would take fresh mackeral, an oily fish, put sliced onion, some sliced lemon, and maybe a bit of tomato sauce and spices in the cavity and bake them.  Very good.

Can do the same with striped bass (or rockfish, depending upon where you live) with excellent results.

Unfortunately my lovely wife does not even like the smell of cooking seafood, so we rarely have the stuff at home.


----------



## Otter (Sep 6, 2004)

A lot of people who aren't partial to fish seem to like orange roughy, but it isn't particularly cheap. Maybe you could start with that and try to make a switch later.


----------



## marmalady (Sep 6, 2004)

I have to disagree with people who buy 'whatever is on sale'; this just shrieks 'buyer, beware' to me!  It's a very common practice for fishmongers/groceries to place a sale on a slow moving item to get rid of it before it goes bad, so that 'sale; fish you buy might have been sitting around a few days.  

I would rather go with local seasonal fish for those of you who live near water - fresh or salt - , and would buy a bag of the 'IQF' (individually quick frozen) fish from the freezer section.

Remember - always - to smell the fish before you buy it; if it smells 'fishy', or if the fish counter itself smells 'fishy', I pass on it.  Fresh fish, either fresh or saltwater, has a sweet, watery, 'oceany' smell.  If you're buying whole fish, look for bright eyes and look behind the gills to see that they're pink.  A dull looking eye, grayish gills, mean an old fish.


----------



## LMJ (Sep 6, 2004)

marmalady said:
			
		

> I have to disagree with people who buy 'whatever is on sale'; this just shrieks 'buyer, beware' to me!  It's a very common practice for fishmongers/groceries to place a sale on a slow moving item to get rid of it before it goes bad, so that 'sale; fish you buy might have been sitting around a few days.
> 
> I would rather go with local seasonal fish for those of you who live near water - fresh or salt - , and would buy a bag of the 'IQF' (individually quick frozen) fish from the freezer section.
> 
> Remember - always - to smell the fish before you buy it; if it smells 'fishy', or if the fish counter itself smells 'fishy', I pass on it.  Fresh fish, either fresh or saltwater, has a sweet, watery, 'oceany' smell.  If you're buying whole fish, look for bright eyes and look behind the gills to see that they're pink.  A dull looking eye, grayish gills, mean an old fish.



To me, even a couple hours sitting there is too long for steaks or fillets, and all day is too long for a whole fish. I don't trust the supermarkets at all, so until I find a fishmonger I can really respect and trust, I stick to fish I catch myself or what I get frozen.


----------



## LMJ (Sep 6, 2004)

marmalady said:
			
		

> I have to disagree with people who buy 'whatever is on sale'; this just shrieks 'buyer, beware' to me!  It's a very common practice for fishmongers/groceries to place a sale on a slow moving item to get rid of it before it goes bad, so that 'sale; fish you buy might have been sitting around a few days.
> 
> I would rather go with local seasonal fish for those of you who live near water - fresh or salt - , and would buy a bag of the 'IQF' (individually quick frozen) fish from the freezer section.
> 
> Remember - always - to smell the fish before you buy it; if it smells 'fishy', or if the fish counter itself smells 'fishy', I pass on it.  Fresh fish, either fresh or saltwater, has a sweet, watery, 'oceany' smell.  If you're buying whole fish, look for bright eyes and look behind the gills to see that they're pink.  A dull looking eye, grayish gills, mean an old fish.



To me, even a couple hours sitting there is too long for steaks or fillets, and all day is too long for a whole fish. I don't trust the supermarkets at all, so until I find a fishmonger I can really respect and trust, I stick to fish I catch myself or what I get frozen.


----------

